# What DRO should I purchase?



## HMF (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I want to put a DRO on my lathe or mill to make things easier.

What brands and models do you recommend and why?

Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## EarlH (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a Newell on my heavy 10. It is very expensive ($2200 is what was on the receipt in the box) and I would not buy one for a hobby machine shop. The only reason that I have it is that it was in a box of stuff that came with my lathe. I am getting ready to put a DRO on my mill (old grizzly g1008). I purchased a Shumatec DRO 550 about a year ago.  It has more features than the Newall and it will use just about any scales currently available including Chinese calipers. The latest software version supports the Igauging scales sold on amamzon.com. The feature that I like most is that you can combine scales. - I have a scale for the quill (6 inch caliper cut down to 5 inches) and a larger scale for the knee. I can combine the scales and see the reading change if I move the quill or the knee. There are also tachometer inputs that can be set to read rpm or sfm. The DRO 550 is only available in kit form but anyone that can solder can build it. All the major components are installed. The only thing that the builder needs to do is to solder on the LED displays, the switches, and the headers for the connectors. It can easily be built in an evening. I don't remember the exact price I paid for it but I but I believe with the enclosure and power supply, it was around $250. That price does not include the scales. Google Shumatec for more information.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 7, 2011)

I have only one on a mill and one on a lathe, a Sony that came with the lathe and a Mitutoyo that I bought and installed on the mill. By the dropro website, prices have come down considerably. Also from what I read there, I agree that mag scales have advantages over others. I may get a couple from those guys myself for other machines.


----------

